# Loud sounds



## Sweety's mom (4 mo ago)

I have only had the one sweet bird I have now, so I’m so new to the many personalities and preferences that parakeets and other birds have.

One thing that surprised me is that my little guy loves all loud sounds and is not afraid of any of them. I guess I assumed he would be timid and afraid of loud sounds. For whatever reason, he loves them.

Here are some examples of the especially loud ones I was surprised he loves:

the smoke alarm (piercing and awful!)

people tearing siding off my building and taking the roof off - saws, banging on the walls, huge stuff falling outside the window from the roof onto my patio

plumbers coming in during the middle of the night to deal with a kitchen flood and use an electric snake

booming car stereos that make your chest vibrate

loud motorcycles

big rattly trucks

bangs, instruments, dramatic music, dog’s barking, car crashes

most any musical number but the more drama and loud crashing instruments the better

It’s so cute to see how curious and brave he is about these sounds. He is so afraid of so many other things (including me). But not loud sounds. 🥰


----------

